# Shrek: Reboot der Animationsfilme vom Minions-Macher



## AndreLinken (7. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Shrek: Reboot der Animationsfilme vom Minions-Macher* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Shrek: Reboot der Animationsfilme vom Minions-Macher*


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

ich fände ein Remaster von den Filmen interessanter, aber grade Shrek, warum keinen guten fünften Teil machen?
Grade wenn man so sich mal Toy Story 1 anschaut, das sieht halt nicht mal mehr so gut aus, vorallem rechnet dir dass heute jedes Handy in Echtzeit zusammen
Shrek ist jetzt 6 Jahre jünger, aber das kann heute auch jeder Rechner in Echtzeit rednern und das nochmal aufpoliert, wäre auch viel Sinnvoller


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2018)

Du bist auch Echtzeit - mit Refraktion, Reflektionen, Hair, Fur etc. ... welche nicht gebaked / gefaked sind, zeigst mir, wie du das in Echtzeit auf jedem Handy und jedem Rechner rechnest.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

wie alt bist du eigentlich? 7?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2018)

Shrek und Remaster?!

Gut, Teil 1 ist in der Tat ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen, da haben aktuelle CGI-Serien längst aufgeholt.

Aber wie bei Star Wars auch hier: Finger weg vom Original! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Shrek und Remaster?!
> 
> Gut, Teil 1 ist in der Tat ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen, da haben aktuelle CGI-Serien längst aufgeholt.
> 
> Aber wie bei Star Wars auch hier: Finger weg vom Original!



ja, aber war wäre dir Lieber: Ein Reboot oder den gleichen Film nochmal in hübscher?
Grade wenn der andere Film von jemanden ist, der nicht so gerade für den Tiefsinnigen Humor bekannt ist

Im Zweifelsfall braucht man natürlich garnichts von beiden


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie alt bist du eigentlich? 7?



Wieso? Weil ich meinen Post mit "Du bist auch Echtzeit[...]" eröffnet habe? lol ...

Ändert nichts daran, dass das mit der Echtzeit und jedem Handy Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil ich meinen Post mit "Du bist auch Echtzeit[...]" eröffnet habe? lol ...
> 
> Ändert nichts daran, dass das mit der Echtzeit und jedem Handy Blödsinn ist.



okay, wenn hier jedes wort auf die Goldwaage legen willst, dann geh ich auf diesen Krams garnicht erst ein, lass dir von einem Erwachsenen mal erzählen was die Aussage war


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> okay, wenn hier jedes wort auf die Goldwaage legen willst, dann geh ich auf diesen Krams garnicht erst ein, lass dir von einem Erwachsenen mal erzählen was die Aussage war


You made my Day !

Hab seid den Löwenschrei in Kung Fu Hustle nicht mehr so gelacht !


----------



## Orzhov (7. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> You made my Day !
> 
> Hab seid den Löwenschrei in Kung Fu Hustle nicht mehr so gelacht !



Verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht. Hast du mal nen Erwachsenen der mir den erklären kann?


----------



## Lukas Schmid (7. November 2018)

Muss eigentlich fast jedes Thema im Forum in einen Streit und Gehässigkeiten ausarten? Hier geht es um einen Kinderfilm-Reboot, nicht um Weltpolitik. Bitte einfach mal locker bleiben


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber war wäre dir Lieber: Ein Reboot oder den gleichen Film nochmal in hübscher?



Wie wäre es mit: weder noch? Ab und zu mal was Neues machen wäre schön...


----------



## bundesgerd (7. November 2018)

Warum ein Reboot? 
Teil 1 & 2 waren doch super, die haben Witze in die Filme gebracht, die andere sich nicht im Leben getraut hätten.
(Rülpsen/Furzen, die coolen Sprüche -er hustete und prustete und dann unterschrieb er den Räumungsbefehl- )
Ich wäre auch für eine vernünftige Fortsetzung, bei den letzten beiden Filmen merkte man die Lustlosigkeit der Drehbuchschreiber.
An einem guten Drehbuch sollten die mal lieber arbeiten.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: weder noch? Ab und zu mal was Neues machen wäre schön...



ja,  das wäre natürlich Ideal, aber Sesselpupser geben lieber für Alte IPs Geld aus anstatt für neue, ist ja nichts neues und nicht dass die dutzende Pitches bekommen
Daher: wenn man schon man was mit der IP machen muss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2018)

Ich würde die Shrek-Filme in Ruhe lassen. Nach Teil 2 fielen sowohl die Qualität der Gags/Story als auch die Umsätze im Kino. Glaube auch nicht wirklich dran dass die Marke heute noch so zieht wie zu Beginn der 2000er.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2018)

Bitte kein Reboot. Gehen denen langsam die Ideen aus ? Ich finde die Teile so wie sie sind ok. Die sollen sie so belassen und neue Ideen verarbeiten. Aber nicht ein Reboot nach dem anderen rausklatschen Als nächstes ist dann wohl Ice Age dran....


----------

